# Remove windows installer



## BobbyGT (Jan 12, 2006)

I have tried to repair my windows installer, and nothing has worked. I keep getting the same error message: 

The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running Windows in safe mode, or the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance. 

I have tried everything. Nothing has worked. Can I remove windows installer completly and start fresh with a new install of the program?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

one of these should solve it
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315353
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/315346
http://www.softwarepatch.com/windows/wininstallnt.html


----------



## sonjaboy (Jun 19, 2009)

Here another link that may help with your windows installer problem:

Windows Installer Problem


----------

